# تعلم معي Microsoft Project 2010



## سعد أبو صهيب (19 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

أقدم لكم هذا العرض التفاعلي التعلمي لبرنامج Microsoft Project 2010 المقدم من شركة Lynda.com

مني الروابط ومنكم الدعوات 

http://www.filesonic.com/file/787123494/Lynda.com_Project_2010_Essential_Training.part4.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/787123544/Lynda.com_Project_2010_Essential_Training.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/787123664/Lynda.com_Project_2010_Essential_Training.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/787123764/Lynda.com_Project_2010_Essential_Training.part3.rar


----------



## ameeno (19 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mnar123456789 (28 فبراير 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (28 فبراير 2012)

في العشية إن شاء الله اضع رابطا واحدا على Uploded
:32:


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (29 فبراير 2012)

يوجد مشكله بالرابط


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 مارس 2012)

ياريت على الفورشيرد اثابك الله


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (2 مارس 2012)

الرابط في ملف واحد

http://ul.to/kt0ydna2


----------



## acacia (13 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على هذا الجهد 

لكن ممكن اعرف كيف يتم التحميل ؟؟؟
شكرا


----------



## عمدة الشويخ (20 مارس 2012)

*ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## أبوعبدالله (23 مارس 2012)

*جاري التحميل من الرابط الواحد تسلم يا غالي*


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (30 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عائشه احمد (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن اعرف البرنامج ده بيستخدم في ايه ؟


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (12 سبتمبر 2012)

يتم استخدام البرنامج في تسيير و إدارة المشاريع وكل ما يتعلق بها من موارد ...
راجعي موقع Microsoft Project ..


----------



## حازم2010 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## عبدالرحمن الجوعاني (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*ماتعمل*


----------



## جرموزي (3 ديسمبر 2012)

الشكرالجزيل لكم ولكن الرابط الاخير لا يعمل ايضا


----------



## ahmedd83 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

le lien ne fonctionne pas


----------

